# Opinions on Breeders



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has purchased a pup from any of these places and how satisfied they are/ thoughts on the breeder. 

Von Adelshausen Kennel
Crooked Creek Ranch
Kelly Creek Kennels
Vom Appel German Shepherds

I am not looking to buy a pup for 2-3 years just doing my homework. I like dogs built for work (no American show line angles) and willing to work but they have to have an "off-switch" in the home. I know training is everything but how they are bred helps determine how easy that training is.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've heard good things about Crooked Creek Ranch and they are on my short list for my next pup. Others will point out though that they don't title their dogs (at least not from what's apparent on the website). For many that is a must as proof of a dog's working abilities. If you're just looking for a pet though, that may be okay with you. 

What are you looking for in a pup? Companion animal, SAR, IPO, agility, obedience, etc.


----------



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

Haven't decided on competing that's one of the reasons I am putting off a new puppy for quite a few years. I am not in an area that has that option locally it would require a lot of driving. As of now in life I like my shepherds to have a play drive, stable temperament (my current dog has in the past year snapped and become increasingly aggressive with other species of animals even after a lot of socialization and training on the farm - never did meet his sire), and a natural protection instinct (I expect my GSD to bark when people come on the place).


----------



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

Schutzhund does fascinate me though. Working at a vet clinic full time I have met many shepherds that come in and are so high drive that they for lack of better words make asses of themselves. Example: a couple of the police dogs that board will pace until their nails bleed because they have no off-switch when they're not on the job.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Kahrg4 said:


> I've heard good things about Crooked Creek Ranch and they are on my short list for my next pup. Others will point out though that they don't title their dogs (at least not from what's apparent on the website). For many that is a must as proof of a dog's working abilities. If you're just looking for a pet though, that may be okay with you.
> 
> What are you looking for in a pup? Companion animal, SAR, IPO, agility, obedience, etc.



If they're not proving their dogs in any venue, what are thy proving about those dogs? That they make nice family pets? You can get those through rescue without paying $1500-$1800 too.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> If they're not proving their dogs in any venue, what are thy proving about those dogs? That they make nice family pets? You can get those through rescue without paying $1500-$1800 too.


GatorDog, I don't compete with my dog and don't have plans to do so at the moment with a future dog. We train, but don't compete. However I do appreciate knowing the sire and dam of my puppy, and prefer they carry OFA certifications on hips and elbows, are DM cleared, and otherwise healthy. I look for breeders who do that and follow an early stimulation programs with their pups. I like pups with a certain amount of drive but don't need one itching for an IPO 3. It's just not the dog for me. A shelter dog doesn't necessarily come with that knowledge, genetic history, or from a stable environment. I'm willing to pay for that. 

I can appreciate that others want 'a lot more dog' for that kind of money. I'm not looking for that kind of super drive dog with a pedigree full of competition wins. So for me Crooked Creek Ranch meets my requirements. If I wanted a competitive dog to title then maybe not so much. 

That said, give Carma a pat from us. She's still just as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Kahrg4 said:


> GatorDog, I don't compete with my dog and don't have plans to do so at the moment with a future dog. We train, but don't compete. However I do appreciate knowing the sire and dam of my puppy, and prefer they carry OFA certifications on hips and elbows, are DM cleared, and otherwise healthy. I look for breeders who do that and follow an early stimulation programs with their pups. I like pups with a certain amount of drive but don't need one itching for an IPO 3. It's just not the dog for me. A shelter dog doesn't necessarily come with that knowledge, genetic history, or from a stable environment. I'm willing to pay for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand where you're coming from, but this all boils down to making money on the breeders side that really isn't put back into proving the breeding stock that they are producing. It's upsetting to me that people will pay a minimum of $1500 for a puppy who's parents have x rays done. I have a hard time justifying that price when there are people who do far more to prove their dogs and ask the same price. Both of my dogs are IPO titled and make amazing house pets who would thrive in any responsible household..it's not just about money.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Alexis.
One of those breeders has a huge following on fb and has litters constantly. I don't know if they have ever done any training whatsoever. I see no proof of it. Lots of cute photo's however.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

If a breeder does not at least have the experience of titling and training several dogs, how can they recognize good temperament and drive in their breeding stock? How can you adequately select for solid nerves and stable temperament of you do not know how the lines you use function under pressure?

Not saying every breeder has to be an IPO competitor, but I would not trust the judgment of someone who was not actively educating themselves about working dogs to know how to breed working line dogs with good temperaments. Just breeding for lower drive does not mean the dog will be easier to live with.


----------



## Sullivlg (Jan 1, 2014)

You are correct on some people want a whole lotta dog for their money. I have a CCR male. He is everything I asked Karen Belcher (0wner at CCR) for. DM clear, clear head and drive. She matches her pups with what the buyer is searching for. She takes weeks to evaluate and match and will tell a prospective buyer if she does not have a good match for them. Many of the pups are involved in IPO, PSA, Herding, agility, police work etc. She also works closely with Brenda Herl who is active in IPO. Brenda is titling a couple of the CCR dogs.


----------

